# Gear 4 Luffy(OP) vs Magi, Hunter x Hunter, and Fairy Tail



## Lucy75 (Apr 26, 2015)

Since you know, somebody's gotta start the gear 4 luffy wank threads.  

How does he do against each individually? How about all at once?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2015)

Lacks DC.......... to clear all three...

Which is the same as before he got Gear 4..

He can't deal with Island level character... (FT)

He can't deal with someone who can regen endlessly.. (Magi)

He lacks resistance to poison.. (HxH)


----------



## Blαck (Apr 26, 2015)

Make speed equal, also is he taking on each verse at once or gauntlet style?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Other than him being much stronger than before, we can't really scale him to anything higher yet can we? 

His speed is a bitch since everyone here is at best hypersonic+ and the only ones who can really do anything are the more hax Magi characters or some of the more powerful ones who have DC which may damage him. Sinbad has the straight up DC to deal with Luffy as well as his mind hax if he could actually pull it off. Others like Hakuryuu can be a bitch since he can take Luffy's senses away or try to mind fuck him. Some other top tiers like Solomon could probably scale to Sinbad and he himself can reverse gravity on Luffy.

edit: Forgot about FT's island level characters, Luffy can't deal with them either and Netero's poison rose could land HxH the win as well


----------



## Lucy75 (Apr 26, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Other than him being much stronger than before, we can't really scale him to anything higher yet can we?
> 
> His speed is a bitch since everyone here is at best hypersonic+ and the only ones who can really do anything are the more hax Magi characters or some of the more powerful ones who have DC which may damage him. Sinbad has the straight up DC to deal with Luffy as well as his mind hax if he could actually pull it off. Others like Hakuryuu can be a bitch since he can take Luffy's senses away or try to mind fuck him. Some other top tiers like Solomon could probably scale to Sinbad and he himself can reverse gravity on Luffy.
> 
> edit: Forgot about FT's island level characters, Luffy can't deal with them either and Netero's poison rose could land HxH the win as well


Nobody in FT is island level. Acnologia's roar was only calced at city+ and he's at a massive speed disadvantage against him along with every other character in FT.

And from what I've seen the strongest in hunter x hunter are just town+ and hypersonic+.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Make speed equal, also is he taking on each verse at once or gauntlet style?


With speed equal I'm pretty confident luffy would lose to any of the verses here. He's fighting each verse individually but if he stomps them all individually though you can put him up against all 3 at once.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 26, 2015)

> He lacks resistance to poison.


Actually he doesn't.


----------



## Lucy75 (Apr 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Lacks DC.......... to clear all three...
> 
> Which is the same as before he got Gear 4..
> 
> ...


He's at at least 11+ megatons for dura and dc(Likely higher) and is fast enough to blitz mach 1900+ characters. I think that makes him a very serious threat to these verses individually at least tbh.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 26, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Other than him being much stronger than before, we can't really scale him to anything higher yet can we?



Depends really, the only possibly available scaling is the pre skip admirals. And that's iffy


----------



## Alita (Apr 26, 2015)

He solos FT and HxH imo. Don't know anything about magi so can't judge it.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2015)

> He's at at least 11+ megatons for dura and dc(Likely higher) and is fast enough to blitz mach 1900+ characters. I think that makes him a very serious threat to these verses individually at least tbh.



I didn't say he lacks the speed... anyway I should have said he lack the ability to deal with every existing character in the verse instead of just DC...

FT also have Logia dragons.. and has flight which he won't be touching easily...

HxH isn't limited to 1 rose... Rose is a mass produce weapon.

Magi has those hax and that giant black thingy that can regenerate as long as black rukh exist..


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 26, 2015)

He murks pretty much everything up to the dragons and higher in FT. He breezes through HxH due to the overwhelming gap in stats. Don't know much about Magi so I can't comment.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> FT also have Logia dragons.. and has flight which he won't be touching easily...


Wouldn't equalization allow his CoA to tag them?  Also the flight thing shouldn't be much of a problem with his speed and range

Though his dc is still lacking as you mentioned.


> HxH isn't limited to 1 rose... Rose is a mass produce weapon.
> 
> Magi has those hax and that giant black thingy that can regenerate as long as black rukh exist..



And don't the Black rukh need a host of something. Or was that something else


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

>"lacks resistance to poison "

lol wtf


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> And don't the Black rukh need a host of something. Or was that something else



I'm pretty sure he's thinking of Ill Ilah itself.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 26, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure he's thinking of Ill Ilah itself.



Ah.

Never mind then.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2015)

He wrecks HxH and Magi


----------



## SilverMizuji (Apr 26, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> He wrecks HxH and Magi


HxH yes magi HELL no he not beating a Medium and I also see Sinbad giving him the fight of a lifetime.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2015)

What's Sinbad's DC?


----------



## Fujita (Apr 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He lacks resistance to poison.. (HxH)


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2015)

I forgot about that.... well HxH is fucked then...


----------



## SilverMizuji (Apr 26, 2015)

Sinbad as a kid was Mountain + so him in prime is easily Island lazy to pull up all the scans


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2015)

> Sinbad as a kid was Mountain + so him in prime is easily Island



ah........... that's not how that works

Sinbad is mountain+ until he shows he is island level. even if millions of years passed by...


----------



## SilverMizuji (Apr 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> ah........... that's not how that works
> 
> Sinbad is mountain+ until he shows he is island level. even if millions of years passed by...



Yeh I know also Sinbad also has
Zepar: Sinbad's third metal vessel. This metal vessel isn't particularly a combat oriented one, but it should have superhuman statistics.

Commands: Zepars ability is a voice command. It let's out a screech with a very large radius. Anyone caught in the range must obey Sinbad's command.
Sleep: Sinbad commands the target(s) to sleep.
Mind control: Another command Zepar can cast via screeching. Once this has been casted Sinbad can fully control a target at anytime without having Zepar activated. It seems to have no set range either.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2015)

Luffy still bitchslaps him.He is far faster.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 26, 2015)

He's not soloing Magi with the whole verse going after to him. Speed advantage or not.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 26, 2015)

He is though. Especially when others are acting in slow motion compared to him & he basically can one shot 99% of the verse in his G2 .


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 26, 2015)

"Island level Fairy Tail" 

LMFAO.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 26, 2015)

Simple question that will decide whether or not I lock this thread, has Luffy actually done anything in this form?


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 26, 2015)

He ran train over Doflamingo pretty casually.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Lacks DC.......... to clear all three...
> 
> Which is the same as before he got Gear 4..
> 
> ...



Lacks DC for HxH ? He completely destroyed HxH in Gear Second before Dressrosa even began . Massive speed advantage, HxH is what ? Mach 20 ? Luffy is mach 1948, that's almost 20 times faster, and 20 times faster is the " perfect blitz " . He has resistance to poison too, just to remind you.

Also, talking about scalling ... I'd go with at least this 



I mean, Bartolomeo took one of those, unscathed with his Bari Bari no Mi, Luffy should be able to produce something that could break such barrier, as we know Luffy > Barto . Also, I'd like to remind you guys that somehow Luffy's durability itself increased as he defended an attack that every other time he got hurt by .

If FT is only City level that is a downgrade that I don't know of, I thought they were Island level with Acnologia or something ... But someone mentioned that it would be hard to tag the dragons because they fly, and I'd like to remind that person that Luffy also flies now, at speeds that Doflamingo could barely keep up, so I'd be careful to say that Luffy can't tag anyone in FT . The problem is making them go down, not tagging . I don't think that Luffy can fuck up logia dragons even with equalization, so I'd give it to the dragons either way .

I know jack shit about magi, though . But I had a friend of mine that told me something about a god tier omnipotent guy that created the verse, is that true ? If so, Luffy is fucked in many ways .

But yeah, Luffy could solo HxH before G4, no one can do a thing to him with their best shots(If the  scalling that I said, with the 51 megaton going for Luffy and maybe even Zoro cause Zoro > Barto too) even if they caught him, which they won't since he can see them in slow motion .


----------



## Fujita (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> But yeah, Luffy could solo HxH before G4, no one can do a thing to him with their best shots(If the  scalling that I said, with the 51 megaton going for Luffy and maybe even Zoro cause Zoro > Barto too) even if they caught him, which they won't since he can see them in slow motion .



Not exactly true. Knov could teleport his head off his shoulders, and there are definitely options for Alluka's ability (teleporting him to the bottom of the ocean, for instance). They can kill him, it's just... fairly unlikely to actually land.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh, sorry don't know any HxH hax . Is there any more hax that could bypass Luffy's dura ?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 26, 2015)

Fujita said:


> Not exactly true. Knov could teleport his head off his shoulders, and there are definitely options for Alluka's ability (teleporting him to the bottom of the ocean, for instance). They can kill him, it's just... fairly unlikely to actually land.



Alluka will die before she can do anything & so will knov.

Anyway remind me when knov did something similar to what you are describing.Link the the feat in question please.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> *Alluka will die before she can do anything & so will knov*.
> 
> Anyway remind me when knov did something similar to what you are describing.Link the the feat in question please.



He knows it, I was talking about a free shot .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Alluka will die before she can do anything & so will knov.
> 
> Anyway remind me when knov did something similar to what you are describing.Link the the feat in question please.



He did it with another of his Hatsu, Scream. He makes a portal between his hands and sends whatever is coat in between that portal is sent to another dimension or at the very least to his Room once it closes.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, the wikia says that anything will be sent to another dimension, but doesn't say anything of cutting in half into two different dimensions ...



Have a scan of him cutting someone like that ? Caue that's spatial manipulation at it's very finest .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

He doesn't cut. He catches them between that and then closes his ability and whatever he catches is removed.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 26, 2015)

Speedblitzes and so clears at least Faily fail and Hunter.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, cut is a way of saying . But did he ever show to be able to perform the feat that you are saying ? Make a head go to a dimension and the body stay here and the person dies ?


----------



## Ramius (Apr 26, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Simple question that will decide whether or not I lock this thread, has Luffy actually done anything in this form?



He became unquantifiably stronger than before, that's literally all. Oh, he's a bit more elastic now, duh.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 26, 2015)

Ramius said:


> He became unquantifiably stronger than before, that's literally all. Oh, he's a bit more elastic now, duh.



And take hits that would have fucked him up like nothing .


----------



## Ramius (Apr 26, 2015)

that's what unquantifiably stronger means


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yeah, cut is a way of saying . But did he ever show to be able to perform the feat that you are saying ? Make a head go to a dimension and the body stay here and the person dies ?



Yes, that ant died in that moment since their head was taken off and that was that.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 26, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Alluka will die before she can do anything & so will knov.



Uh 

that's... what I said? 

Anyways, it's really not impossible for them to get Luffy with something like this in, say, a scenario where he invades the verse or something, though the speed disparity means that they're going to have to be _very_ lucky, catching him when he takes a breather or something (maybe teaming up with Meleoreon, and still risking dying from a random punch aimed their way). 



> Anyway remind me when knov did something similar to what you are describing.Link the the feat in question please.




*Spoiler*: __ 









oh my god it was even worse in the original


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Following Hunter x Hunter sure is tough


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 26, 2015)

It's like seeing them for the first time,I'm always surprised


----------



## Alita (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Lacks DC for HxH ? He completely destroyed HxH in Gear Second before Dressrosa even began . Massive speed advantage, HxH is what ? Mach 20 ? Luffy is mach 1948, that's almost 20 times faster, and 20 times faster is the " perfect blitz " . He has resistance to poison too, just to remind you.
> 
> Also, talking about scalling ... I'd go with at least this
> 
> ...



The strongest attack in FT is acnologia's roar which was calced at 80 megatons. That can only be scaled to one other character at the moment (Igneel). After that the next strongest attack is CSK's sword attack which was calced at 50 megatons which doesn't scale to anyone other than him. Those are the only attacks which have the firepower in FT to kill luffy. Nothing else does. 

These characters however are more than 200 times slower than G4 luffy and can be killed quite easily by luffy too. It's extremely unlikely that FT can defeat G4 luffy taking this into consideration. 

There are some hax abilities in FT that could work or arguably work against luffy but considering the speed gap? It's very unlikely that they will get the chance to do it or connect with their attacks.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 26, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> The strongest attack in FT is acnologia's roar which was calced at 80 megatons. That can only be scaled to one other character at the moment (Igneel). After that the next strongest attack is CSK's sword attack which was calced at 50 megatons which doesn't scale to anyone other than him. Those are the only attacks which have the firepower in FT to kill luffy. Nothing else does.
> 
> These characters however are more than 200 times slower than G4 luffy and can be killed quite easily by luffy too. It's extremely unlikely that FT can defeat G4 luffy taking this into consideration.
> 
> There are some hax abilities in FT that could work or arguably work against luffy but considering the speed gap? It's very unlikely that they will get the chance to do it or connect with their attacks.



So Luffy  pretty much blitzes and defeats FT, takes down HxH, and probably clears Magi... Awesome! 

But I'd like to know, where can I find that 50 megaton CSK calc? I've been looking for it :sweat


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> So Luffy  pretty much blitzes and defeats FT, takes down HxH, and probably clears Magi... Awesome!
> 
> But I'd like to know, where can I find that 50 megaton CSK calc? I've been looking for it :sweat



He's not clearing Magi completely.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 26, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's not clearing Magi completely.



Magi best feat seems to be around 6 megatons; and Luffy is at least 11 megatons. Also speed advantage!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Magi best feat seems to be around 6 megatons; and Luffy is at least 11 megatons. Also speed advantage!



5 megatons...sure



Plus they have hax to deal with him while he's engaging Sinbad who himself has mind control/Sleep hax. Luffy will have trouble in general beating on more durable things like The Medium.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 26, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> 5 megatons...sure
> 
> 
> 
> Plus they have hax to deal with him while he's engaging Sinbad who himself has mind control/Sleep hax. Luffy will have trouble in general beating on more durable things like The Medium.



That's the feat I'm talking about; and I said around 6 megatons...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> That's the feat I'm talking about; and I said around 6 megatons...



That picture I posted is him using the same attack when he was younger and it's a better feat.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 26, 2015)

He is not soloing magi, they have much more versatile hax, some people have dc and durability much better, besides they can fly, regardless the speed gap anyone will come flying over him , the whole verse, and he is not able to take down medium as much he wrecks the hell out of it.







Alladin send him to space to meet cars


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought that the weirdly shitty art added to the darker tone of the arc, but only at very specific points.

Otherwise he and SJ had no business releasing stuff that shitty I mean honestly.

On topic: I thought CSK feat was in high triple digit megatons?


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 27, 2015)

Can't Luffy fly as well now? He was doing that mid air jump thing the CP9 do (or something similiar) to get at Donflamingo in the air.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

He can sort of fly, not as freely but it does help him out a lot.


----------



## Alita (Apr 27, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> So Luffy  pretty much blitzes and defeats FT, takes down HxH, and probably clears Magi... Awesome!
> 
> *But I'd like to know, where can I find that 50 megaton CSK calc? I've been looking for it :sweat*





OneSimpleAnime said:


> I thought that the weirdly shitty art added to the darker tone of the arc, but only at very specific points.
> 
> Otherwise he and SJ had no business releasing stuff that shitty I mean honestly.
> 
> *On topic: I thought CSK feat was in high triple digit megatons*?





The speed calc wasn't accepted though.

I just realized now too that jellal's meteor can kill luffy too since it was calced at 19 megatons. But that doesn't change anything for reasons I already mentioned. That plus jellal would kill most people in his own verse(Including himself.) if he used it and it takes awhile to reach the ground and luffy could potentially destroy it via combination attacks before it even reaches the ground.


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 27, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> The speed calc wasn't accepted though.
> 
> I just realized now too that jellal's meteor can kill luffy too since it was calced at 19 megatons. But that doesn't change anything for reasons I already mentioned. That plus jellal would kill most people in his own verse(Including himself.) if he used it and it takes awhile to reach the ground and luffy could potentially destroy it via combination attacks before it even reaches the ground.



I thought Jellal's meteor was dismissed as an outlier?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> I thought Jellal's meteor was dismissed as an outlier?



Just based on the fact that he's supposed to be one of the strongest mages and it not being way too high compared to other stuff, it doesn't make it sound like an outlier to me.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

> I thought Jellal's meteor was dismissed as an outlier?




Why? unless you give a real good reason it is an outlier.. 

Outliers as motif is pretty much thrown out...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 27, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> He is not soloing magi, they have much more versatile hax, some people have dc and durability much better, besides they can fly, regardless the speed gap anyone will come flying over him , the whole verse, and he is not able to take down medium as much he wrecks the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hax is good but it's really useless when you can't fire a neuron before a punch with some megatons arrive at your face . And you can't read ? I already told you he can fly(And can maneuver pretty quickly and swiftly while we are at it . It's not free flight but) :


*Spoiler*: __ 








And why would Luffy die to 19 megatons ? He should get the scalling from King's Punch, that is 51 megaton .

Also, what exactly is HxH's, Magi's and FT's speed ? I am counting on them being hypersonic at least mach 20 or so ? Magi's DC is 6,2 Mt, FT's DC is 50 Mt and HxH's DC is 18,5 Mt right ?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

King's punch is a special case.... the only one getting scaled to that is someone who had equal feats to it... 


Anyway He can't clear Magi Because He can't kill every character in the verse.. even with his speed advantage and they can hit him with hax more times than not depending on who he will attack first...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 27, 2015)

Bartolomeo > King Punch charged for an hour .

And the King Punch against Pica(The one that got Kt results) was not charged for an hour, the one to save people from getting smashed was, and Barto defended against that . Luffy > Barto . Therefore, Luffy gets the 50 Mt scalling . 

Come on, it's obvious Luffy could survive that to the very least . That hype was idiotic with the whole Yonko killing thing . Pica said he could take care of Fujitora .


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

> artolomeo > King Punch charged for an hour .




Bartholomoe didn't block Elizabello's full punch.... he only block a portion of the energy that was coming to him.. He is also in the far end of the arena lessening the energy his barrier needed to block.. Due to the spread of the attack.... So that's not a justifiable scaling....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 27, 2015)

Madara soloes


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Bartholomoe didn't block Elizabello's full punch.... he only block a portion of the energy that was coming to him.. He is also in the far end of the arena lessening the energy his barrier needed to block.. Due to the spread of the attack.... So that's not a justifiable scaling....



King Punch could travel for kilometers and still send Pica's golem flying.Bartolomeo's barriers are that durable.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

Then calc how much energy it need to send the pica golem flying.. because that's what you want to apply here... Not king's full blown punch... Also we have no idea if this would apply to Bartolomeo because the situation could be different... I haven't touched OP since the tournament....

There's a difference there... What BLS is implying is King's Full powered punch<<<bartolomeo's barrier.


Another point we don't know is how many people did the shockwave/punch in that direction hit before it hit Bartolomeo's Barrier.

The more people it hit the lesser the energy the barrier needed to tank...


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Then calc how much energy it need to send the pica golem flying.. because that's what you want to apply here... Not king's full blown punch...
> 
> There's a difference there... What BLS is implying is King's Full powered punch<<<bartolomeo's barrier



It was calced,it's 50 megatons.Bartolomeo's barrier completely stopped it.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you link the calc. Also again there's multitude of reason why it can't scale to Bartolomeo..


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 27, 2015)

The punch had the power to travel for kilometers and still knock off those huge rocks,the fighters in the colosseum do not matter.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

They kind of does for Bartolomeo's case. again even if it can travel for a long time the energy will dissipate once it hit something..

So

- Human (With unknown durability) - less energy -> Repeat -> Repeat.-> barrier

there's another point the direction of the attack which changes the energy spread..

As we can see in that calc king's punch is not omnidirectional, While in the coloseum the attack is omnidirectional...


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 27, 2015)

Why would we scale Luffy to the barriers? Luffy being > than Bart physically doesn't mean that he's automatically > his barriers.

Might as well say that Luffy > than Enels Raigou while we're at it.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

> Stop the One Piece Salt Shade,



Er.... one piece salt.......

 You do know I am mostly a fan of One Piece more than any of the trio in HST right? 

Also I'm questioning this shit like I question every other shit we had in every other series because there are precedence for it to be questioned

different instances
different uses
and a lot of other factor..



> I'm starting to doubt you even read the series.



Pretty sure I declared months ago that i won't be touching it until the end of Dressrosa... 



Seriously when did we go so low that questioning shit = Salty

Every feat is a fair game for question considering what we do here is to evaluate if the feat is useable or not to instance we calc and the calc is also fair game for questioning because the calc are never 100% accurate..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 27, 2015)

Luffy can beat HxH in a Gauntlet. 

Thats it. 

All at once he gets rekt


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2015)

CSK casual slash can obvious be scalled to any god tier worth their salt in both dc and dura.
I mean freaking mard geer stopped a bl slash from him.
And he is nothing on the level of dragons and zeref (granted the latter still needs actual dura feats)


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> snip



Is almost like you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are obsessed with big explosions and flash steps. Luffy (or anyone in OP, really) is not soloing Magi because Ill Ilah.

You know, big ass lump of magical energy that bend the laws of physics and suck planets dry of life down to the smallest bacteria.

He can't do shit to medium either.

 In other words, Freedom-kun send him to space.


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 27, 2015)

at some saying luffy soloing maji or FT
He makes it to Sinbad or Mard geer at best


----------



## Haro (Apr 27, 2015)

Fairy tail is  city level still.

The mountain feats were like hill level.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 27, 2015)

Naw Luffy isn't soloing magi... not from what I seen

He isnt even hax


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone needs to calc teen Sinbad's mountain busting feat too


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 27, 2015)

Cool kid said:


> Fairy tail is  city level still.
> 
> The mountain feats were like hill level.


 wat FT is far beyond mountain lvl
even gildarts can burst mountains with a punch


----------



## Ramius (Apr 27, 2015)

I like it how almost everyone just ignores any sort of established rules and "lol he fast and punches strong". Consider this:



> Character Knowledge:
> The safe assumption would be that unless it is otherwise stated by the original poster, it should be assumed that the characters involved have no knowledge of each other's abilities.



So Luffy isn't aware of who's the strongest of the entire verse and who has power to kill him. Who's to say he'll target them specifically? Who's to say literally the entire verse is packed just in front of him just waiting to get punched

Also CIS is by default on, so you have to consider his behavior and not "what's the most effective method Luffy should use which I imagine is the best", but "what's the most effective way Luffy can figure out by himself how to win against everyone". This actually doesn't play much of a role here, but it might be relevant if someone thinks of some bullshit Luffy wouldn't go for normally regardless if bloodlusted or not.


Basically what I'm saying is he's not clearing all verses at once for sure. He might be clearing HxH all at once, but the other two? Debatable. Can't believe I have to say this, but let's be fair.

In fact, I would have said he's not even clearing HxH, but then I realized that no knowledge of other opponent's abilities means no knowledge on both sides. So prolly the theory about Alluka potentially being dragged away from the battlefield by Killua and then granting a wish to send Luffy at the bottom of the ocean isn't viable. Knov wouldn't be able to hit him, so that's all. There isn't anybody worth mentioning beyond these 2 who could pose a threat.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 27, 2015)

Ramius said:


> I like it how almost everyone just ignores any sort of established rules and "lol he fast and punches strong". Consider this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could swear bloddlusted is default and nothing else.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 27, 2015)

Of course it's on, but it's more something along the lines "what's a reasonable way he'd act when bloodlusted and out to win", not "what I think he SHOULD do, even though he's never shown that kind of intelligence or never employed such tactics or never used this hax right away"

It's kind of irrelevant here, because all that Luffy does is punches anyway.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 27, 2015)

Law has better chances IMO. I don't think Luffy can solo any verse besides the FT verse by himself.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 27, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Is almost like you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are obsessed with big explosions and flash steps. Luffy (or anyone in OP, really) is not soloing Magi because Ill Ilah.
> 
> You know, big ass lump of magical energy that bend the laws of physics and suck planets dry of life down to the smallest bacteria.
> 
> ...



Why did you quote me, mate ? I didn't touch Magi, I know jack shit about it . If you want to quote me, then answer the topics I talked about: FT and HxH . All I did in regards to Magi was trying to establish stats, since I know nothing about it .



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Luffy can beat HxH in a Gauntlet.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> All at once he gets rekt



Fine, you wanna say that ? Who tags him ? And most importantly: who fucks him ? And I repeat my question; what are the verses speeds ?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

> my question; what are the verses speeds ?



The only time speed matters is if the gap is so large that every combatant wouldn't be aware that they are getting destroyed already, IE. The flash/Superman/Green Lantern.. Also the match would be decided by hax which doesn't need to tag him or no distance to play at... (Mind fuck and other shit) and the fighter is fighting a whole planet against him.

Unless he can oneshot all those people at the same time (IE.Destroying/Razing/BFR the planet) someone is going to put him down with hax...

There's also again characters he has no chance of killing ever like Il Illah


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

Magi doesn't have any speed calcs but it's agreed they're double digits


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wasn't there a calc for magi during the magician war arc or something..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not really sure, I just don't remember seeing one.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 27, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Magi doesn't have any speed calcs but it's agreed they're double digits



how does that work exactly


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

Not really sure, it's what it says on their pages


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 27, 2015)

So, hey guys!

How's this thread going

5 pages, huh?

Seems like an awful lot of posts, without a lot of agreein' afoot

Would hate to have to _*deadlock this thread into oblivion*_ out of pure moderator idleness, so perhaps if somebody would be so kind as to give me a brief rundown of the current situation...?

(please?)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

There we go, it's in the comments


Mach 38.816


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 27, 2015)

Double-digit Mach speeds should be wholly irrelevant to a being on *base* post-timeskip Luffy's level, forgetting about Gear Fourth completely.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2015)

Fujita said:


> how does that work exactly


Magic, Mrs. Mountain, magic.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2015)

Louis


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2015)

Magina


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Apr 27, 2015)

so 1 on 1 he clears FT and HxH and loses to Magi because of some magic blob

everyone vs him he loses to all 3 verses because hax and people stronger than him in power and numbers


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 27, 2015)

Fujita said:


> how does that work exactly



You know,by ............

I don't have anything. 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> There we go, it's in the comments
> 
> 
> Mach 38.816



There is a reason why that calc is not on the blog. You know that right,right?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> You know,by ............
> 
> I don't have anything.
> 
> ...



Yeah...but it's the only thing I can find


----------



## Imagine (Apr 27, 2015)

Still waiting on dem Magi speed calcs. Make it happen Sherlock


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2015)

God tiers probably/could be FTL or something... they did come from another planet and traveled to their current planet in matter of short time via some tubes.......


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 28, 2015)

Do you even grasp what spacetime manipulation is and how it enable shortcuts through great distances, shade.

Alma Toran is not even in the _same universe_ as Magi current world for fuck's sake.



Imagine said:


> Still waiting on dem Magi speed calcs. Make it happen Sherlock



2fast2furious is the right answer.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 28, 2015)

Er hence the Maybe... -_-'

.......................................................................


----------



## SunRise (Apr 28, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> He murks pretty much everything up to the dragons and higher in FT. He breezes through HxH due to the overwhelming gap in stats. Don't know much about Magi so I can't comment.


^^ Pretty much this,


----------



## SunRise (Apr 28, 2015)

B. Rabbit said:
			
		

> Law has better chances IMO. I don't think Luffy can solo any verse *besides the FT* verse by himself.


Did you meant HxH? Because I am not sure how Luffy gonna solo Verse where several characters have superior dc/durablity (FT).

For me batttles VS Entire Verse (unless specified like when character invades Verse or something like that) means that someone encounters all shown/named characters at once in a form of a crowd just before him. Kinda like that.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 28, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> HOLY SHIT ! Glad that I don't read HxH . Daaamn . I'll tell you something, and it's not hyperbole: My 7 year old cousing with down syndrome draws better than that in her worst day .



Story wise its the best out there. It would be number 1 if togashi wasn't playing DQ.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 28, 2015)

Luffy could beat almost anyone in Magi one on one. 

Magi characters couldn't react to Luffy, but Luffy can't take on the verse.


----------



## Alita (Apr 29, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> so 1 on 1 he clears FT and HxH and loses to Magi because of some magic blob
> 
> everyone vs him he loses to all 3 verses because hax and people stronger than him in power and numbers


Aren't the strongest characters in hxh only hypersonic+  and town+? If so I really don't see how he loses to that verse. 

And there are only 4 characters in FT that have the dc to kill luffy and he has a godly speed advantage over all of them. It's possible that they could win if he doesn't take those characters out immediately but it's very unlikely imo.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 29, 2015)

^There are a couple of hax abilities in HxH that Luffy doesn't have a counter against.

Plus the Rose Nuke has enough DC to kill Luffy if he's hit (I think it's 18 megatons). Granted, the latter is much less likely than the former.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Who in HxH doesn't get uber speedblitzed off top 

Isn't Blueno like marginally faster than that whole verse? Or am I stuck in the past again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Aren't the strongest characters in hxh only hypersonic+  and town+? If so I really don't see how he loses to that verse.
> 
> And there are only 4 characters in FT that have the dc to kill luffy and he has a godly speed advantage over all of them. It's possible that they could win if he doesn't take those characters out immediately but it's very unlikely imo.



Zeref has time stop or some shit which is a bitch for Luffy with the speed difference being his biggest advantage.



Dr. White said:


> Who in HxH doesn't get uber speedblitzed off top
> 
> Isn't Blueno like marginally faster than that whole verse? Or am I stuck in the past again.



Pretty much nobody. With that kind of difference hoping the rose kills him when he kills Netero is their best bet.

I think their fastest calc is like mach 18. Nothing really changes in HxH when it's usually on hiatus.


----------



## Lucy75 (Apr 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> CSK casual slash can obvious be scalled to any god tier worth their salt in both dc and dura.
> I mean freaking mard geer stopped a bl slash from him.
> And he is nothing on the level of dragons and zeref (granted the latter still needs actual dura feats)



I would only scale it to acnologia and igneel. The other dragons and zeref either don't have feats or are underwhelming in comparison. And I don't know about scaling the durability of mard's shield to someone's natural durability tbh.



ZxStAr said:


> wat FT is far beyond mountain lvl
> even gildarts can burst mountains with a punch



Nope they are just city/mountain level+ at max. And lol at mard beating luffy he gets blitzed and one shoted.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 29, 2015)

Honestly we know to little about that time stop for it to be really battle applicable. We know nothing of the range or the duration on it. Hell, for all we know it could require set up time.


----------



## Jag77 (Apr 29, 2015)

That was a hill, not a mountain.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 29, 2015)

> Who in HxH doesn't get uber speedblitzed off top


Killua and Netero I guess as well as post nuke Meruem.
Still Killua can't do shit to Luffy, Netero at best could push him back a little while and Meruem's superior intelligence won't help him against 
someone who has far better stats.

They need hax to win, and most of the characters that can hax the shit out of Luffy would get knocked out by his COTC or just blitzed.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 29, 2015)

As fast as we know. 

No speed upgrades for HxH in...years.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hiatus x Hiatus mang.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Killua and Netero I guess as well as post nuke Meruem.
> Still Killua can't do shit to Luffy, Netero at best could push him back a little while and Meruem's superior intelligence won't help him against
> someone who has far better stats.
> 
> They need hax to win, and most of the characters that can hax the shit out of Luffy would get knocked out by his COTC or just blitzed.



Why wouldn't pre-rose get it along with a few others? Meruem is faster than Netero, it's just than his attack speed is the highest in the verse so he could keep landing hits.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Killua and Netero I guess as well as post nuke Meruem.
> Still Killua can't do shit to Luffy, Netero at best could push him back a little while and Meruem's superior intelligence won't help him against
> someone who has far better stats.
> 
> They need hax to win, and most of the characters that can hax the shit out of Luffy would get knocked out by his COTC or just blitzed.



What Feats? Doffy just got nigh blitzed by Luffy in G4.

If there best feat is mach 20, they aren't surviving.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 29, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> ^There are a couple of hax abilities in HxH that Luffy doesn't have a counter against.
> 
> Plus the Rose Nuke has enough DC to kill Luffy if he's hit (I think it's 18 megatons). Granted, the latter is much less likely than the former.



Luffy can survive 18 Mt, he gets , but probably like only his Grizzly Magnum is probably 51 Mt, not every attack(Possibly every attack in G4 showed until now since he was smacking Dofla  and ) . Combine this with the fact that his very casual punch is , his base should be already be  ... Really would there be anyone left to tell the history of HxH in a few minutes ? Their best options rely on hax of weaker characters that won't be tagging Luffy in hell . Luffy will look like a blur to most of them, not to mention he now flies(And is  ) . Not to talk about the fact that knowledge is off so they don't know that blunt force is pretty much useless ...



Dr. White said:


> Who in HxH doesn't get uber speedblitzed off top
> 
> Isn't Blueno like marginally faster than that whole verse? Or am I stuck in the past again.



He is no Luffy, be he's a great deal faster than HxH verse . 



			
				willyvereb said:
			
		

> Oh, there we go.
> 
> So 50 microseconds delay per step.
> 
> ...





He's at least 5 times faster than HxH(Assuming HxH is mach 20) . Also, again, what is HxH and FT speed, exactly ? Magi's mach 36 or something, right ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2015)

I never said he couldn't clear HxH, but some odd shit like maybe the Rose via Netero's death could hit him hard enough. Luffy is utterly above them.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 29, 2015)

Luffy is to HxH what the admirals are to him or worse .


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> I would only scale it to acnologia and igneel. The other dragons and zeref either don't have feats or are underwhelming in comparison. And I don't know about scaling the durability of mard's shield to someone's natural durability tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope they are just city/mountain level+ at max. And lol at mard beating luffy he gets blitzed and one shoted.


nope both magi and FT have better DC than OP
people don't calcs FT speed anymore current natsu has a new speed feat(which honestly looks better than any of G4 luffy's speed feats)

*Spoiler*: __ 








wat does luffy even have to put mard down(he was toying with the CSK)
unless if u think luffy has better DC than the CSK 

also if speed was everything doranbolt(instant tele) would be the strongest in FT and HST

*Spoiler*: __ 







he outrun dat giant explosion


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2015)

What are you fucking smoking?

Naruto is the strongest in HST. The shit shown in those panels, Naruto characters were doing before some of them got power ups in the war arc. Any Naruto top tier can solo FT's shit.

Magi does not have better DC than One Piece. Any One Piece top tier is well above any Magi top tier.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol one of those feats is pretty much the exact same thing as Don Sai's Kick.

As for the huge explosion do I have to remind you of Lanza, Afternoon Tiger, and Fragor? What did that dude destroy? Huge blast don't mean everything. Zoro's feats, and King Punch still stand IMO.


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> What are you fucking smoking?
> 
> Naruto is the strongest in HST. The shit shown in those panels, Naruto characters were doing before some of them got power ups in the war arc. Any Naruto top tier can solo FT's shit.
> 
> Magi does not have better DC than One Piece. Any One Piece top tier is well above any Magi top tier.


learn how read man there a huge "if" in my statement
also i kno dat nardo is the strongest


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2015)

The Dorannigger could be omnipresent and FT would still have it's current placement. Below Nardo. 

He could have all the speed in the world and it would mean nothing if he can't hurt anyone.

FT section pls go back


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> The Dorannigger could be omnipresent and FT would still have it's current placement. Below Nardo.
> 
> He could have all the speed in the world and it would mean nothing if he can't hurt anyone.
> 
> FT section pls go back


do u lack reading comprehension or something
ur post is exactly wat i have been saying
so calm down
my point is luffy has nothing to put mard down even with speed advantage(not when mard was toying with CSK who has way more DC than luffy)

also the doranblot scan was to prove dat even with all dat speed he's still shit in FT


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 29, 2015)

Natsu solo's.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2015)

ZxStAr said:


> do u lack reading comprehension or something
> ur post is exactly wat i have been saying
> so calm down
> my point is luffy has nothing to put mard down even with speed advantage(not when mard was toying with CSK who has way more DC than luffy)


Idk who Mard is or what a CSK is. I'm not talking about that. 

I'm pointing out what YOU said about Magi's DC



ZxStAr said:


> *nope both magi* and FT h*ave better DC than OP*


Which is wrong. FT might I don't read it anymore, but Magi does not.

And



ZxStAr said:


> also if speed was everything doranbolt(instant tele) would be the strongest in FT and HST


Which is also wrong even hypothetically.


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Idk who Mard is or what a CSK is. I'm not talking about that.
> 
> I'm pointing out what YOU said about Magi's DC
> 
> ...


sinbad has better casual DC feat than anyone in OP
if am wrong please show me

man ur contradicting urself with this whole doranblot stuff


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2015)

ZxStAr said:


> sinbad has better casual DC feat than anyone in OP
> if am wrong please show me
> 
> man ur contradicting urself with this whole doranblot stuff



OP has the whole teraton shit with Whitebeard's quakes, I find it a bit iffy because I believe it assumes that it has the same force throughout the entire range, but it's generally accepted and then there's that island level shit with Chinjao. I'm not quite sure I'd consider the latter casual, but the form as around the same as Sinbad in terms of casualty.


----------



## ZxStAr (Apr 29, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> OP has the whole teraton shit with Whitebeard's quakes, I find it a bit iffy because I believe it assumes that it has the same force throughout the entire ranage, but it's generally excepted and then there's that island level shit with Chinjao. I'm not quite sure I'd consider the latter casual, but the form as around the same as Sinbad in terms of casualty.


still sinbad hasn't even gone all out yet but fair enough


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 29, 2015)

chinjao split a continent (which isn't continent level but still well above anything quantifiable in fairy tail)
i have to say that CSK last blade attack is some extent of at least borderline island level no matter how you look to it (but i don't think that is anything near to chinjao feat)
btw,doranbolt can be able to teleport how much he wants. this means nothing if he can be easily blitzed before he does so and even if he does teleport he can't kill anyone worth half a shit


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2015)

>Says Doranblot could make the FTverse stronger than Nardoverse if  he was faster 
>I said that's BS because he's not fucking with any character that has a name regardless of his speed
>I'm contradicting myself



And no Sinbad doesn't. 

Sabo, Akainu, Kizaru, Mihawk all have shown casual city level feats and they're all much stronger than that


----------



## Arcana (Apr 29, 2015)

luffy vs all those verse he gets rekt 

luffy vs HxH he clears

luffy vs magi nope 

luffy vs ft leaning towards ft too many characters for him to blitz and they also have the dc to stop him.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Any One Piece top tier is well above any Magi top tier.



lol que 

Nobody in OP is above Ill Ilah. And there's an _entire race _of the damn thing and _something_ above them.

Magina pls. Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2015)

Lois pls

I'm not caught up in Magi, when did this happen? Ill Ilah is the Spirit Dragon right?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Lois pls
> 
> I'm not caught up in Magi, when did this happen? Ill Ilah is the Spirit Dragon right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



What spirit dragon? It's sort of the god of Alma Toran and a lump of power that is the source of the original rukh (which are the black ones), it can spawn Mediums from the Magnostadt arc and do other things I'm sure.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 30, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Lois pls
> 
> I'm not caught up in Magi, when did this happen? Ill Ilah is the Spirit Dragon right?



Are you asking me to spoil a plot point? :absolutelyharam


----------



## Alita (Apr 30, 2015)

ZxStAr said:


> nope both magi and FT have better DC than OP
> people don't calcs FT speed anymore current natsu has a new speed feat(which honestly looks better than any of G4 luffy's speed feats)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mard only tanked CSK's sword attack with his shield. There's no proof he can tank an attack of that level without it. Luffy can blitz him before he gets the shield up(He's over mach 1900).


----------



## Imagine (Apr 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What spirit dragon? It's sort of the god of Alma Toran and a lump of power that is the source of the original rukh (which are the black ones), it can spawn Mediums from the Magnostadt arc and do other things I'm sure.


Meant the Origin Dragon. 

Nvm, I remember 


Louis Cyphre said:


> Are you asking me to spoil a plot point? :absolutelyharam


I was looking for scans tbh


----------



## Chahige (Apr 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> [Luffy] can sort of fly, not as freely but it does help him out a lot.


It's inferior to "free flight" a la Superman, but Geppou provides better aerial maneuverability then winged flight, given superhuman agility coupled with kick-based flight mechanics lets him change directions easily and readily.



> Mr. Black Leg said:
> 
> 
> > [Luffy] should get the scalling from King's Punch, that is 51 megaton
> ...


No, he should not. Elizabello's King's Punch is an outlier technique, unproportional to his physical ability or general powerlevel, and as such should not be scaled to anyone that hasn't been shown to match/exceed it (similar to Sai & Chinjao's Hasshoken Ogi).

Bartolomeo is also a special case in terms of defensive ability, as he has a Devil Fruit specifically geared towards it. Until someone is shown breaking his barriers, we can't scale their durability to anyone, especially as they have been portrayed as unfazed by mundane forces so far (for all we know their durability are considered hax in-verse, and can only be broken by CoA, much like how Trafalgar's Room slashes can only be guarded against with CoA).



MusubiKazesaru said:


> There we go, it's in the comments
> 
> 
> Mach 38.816


That is abuse of the FPS method.

The FPS method is grounded in how many frames per second the human eye can perceive, and the time frame we use for it is the time between the frames. In other words, in order to validate the FPS method, you need a victim with no superhuman capacity in regards to sight, reactions or speed, and you need to prove that the victim _*didn't see anything at all during the feat*_. A statement that the movement appeared to be teleportation is acceptable, and context that evidence that the victim didn't notice any movement at all is better yet (e.g. Hiei vs. Makintaro, where Hiei moved to Makintaro, cut off his arm, moved back to his original position, all without Makintaro being able to tell that Hiei had moved).

A simple blitz is not nearly sufficient grounds to use the FPS method, given an inability to react is not the same as an inability to perceive anything, nor is even a comment that the guy moving disappeared from view since that means that the victim did see something and thus the time frame from FPS is unusable.



P-X 12 said:


> Plus the Rose Nuke has enough DC to kill Luffy if he's hit (I think it's 18 megatons).


An 18 mT explosion is not enough to kill Luffy (unless he swallows the bomb and it explodes in his stomach or something). It may be more energetic than what Luffy and his peers can generate, but it's also far less efficient then their physical attacks which is where their durability stems from.

Rose Nukes are also not part of the standard equipment of any of the named characters in Hunter X Hunter (Netero only used it because of special circumstances), and are thus only relevant in an invasion of their verse or if the OP specifically adds it to the match.



Extravlad said:


> Dr. White said:
> 
> 
> > Who in HxH doesn't get uber speedblitzed off top
> ...


The highest quantifiable speed for Hunter X Hunter is Zitoh's . Meruem as well as Isaac's praying speed/his Bodhisattva might be faster, but we only use what we can properly estimate; we don't use guesswork, and as such, all we can say is that they are unquantifiable faster - Mach 6.3-13.67+.

Which means that Luffy is 142-309 times faster than any Hunter X Hunter character.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 30, 2015)

> The highest quantifiable speed for Hunter X Hunter is Zitoh's Mach 6.3-13.67 feat.




Don't these apply now?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes they obviously do.
Not changing near nothing within his reasoning tho
Luffy can do hundreds of moves before hch verse realize he exists
There is not enough lube for them


----------



## Chahige (Apr 30, 2015)

Ramius said:


> Don't these apply now?


I neglected Netero's calc, though that calc is in regards to how fast Pitou was flying. Equalizing Netero's Bodhisattva attack speed with the speed he sent Pitou flying strays into extrapolating speed from power territory, which we usually avoid in inconsistent fiction. Either way, it is only marginally faster than Zitoh's high end bullet calc (the bullets movements were inconsistent in it) and only applies to Netero's Bodhisattva (which is, so far, the fastest thing in the verse).

Your second link, Cableguy15's calculations for Uvogin and Zitoh, are only in regards to reaction time (i.e. dividing it with an arbitrary distance to extrapolate a movement speed would be calc stacking) and doesn't make sense for Zitoh to boot. It calculates the time it would take the bullet to hit him in the panel where we see it close to him and uses that as his reaction time, but that ignores the larger distance, and larger timeframe, it took to get there in the first place.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 30, 2015)

Idk about fairy tail but he stomps HxH verse viciously. Magi is way too hax though.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 1, 2015)

We don't scale king punch but it's a one hit powerful technique that only King Elizabello has. It's not like Sai/Chinjao's Ougi were people on panel have overpowered it.


----------

